# backhoe problem



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

got a question, i have a 01' nh ls170 skid steer, and this year i bought the bradco 609 backhoe for it. great unit ,real strong. question is it leaks oil from the control valve assembly. i fixed it twice already(seems the weatherhead fittings loosen up as you use it. i tried loctite, pipe dope, teflon tape. what gives? i mean for $10,000 is this unit junk? i looked at all the backhoe's available, and this one looked like the beefiest, best made unit around. i would bring it back to the dealer (still under warranty, but thier slow). i can fix it myself (better and faster). let me know what you guys think. thanks


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

If you have fixed it twice already and it's a new unit with like under 50 hours of operation i would tell your dealer that you want a new one and to take that one back.If it's doing it know how long will it last ?eveidently the repairs are not working.Or let them fix the unit but get one to use while they do it at there cost of coarse.There is no reason for a new peice of equipment to be leaking like that.


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

thanks for the reply, the repairs last for about a week before it starts leaking again. mostly its the weatherhead fitting connected to the swing cylinders. as the backhoe swings, the hoses move, and in turn loosen the fittings back up. i think this winter(when i dont need it) im going to take it all back apart and go over all the fittings. its just a nightmare because you have to take all the fittings out, just to get to the other end.(no room to turn the fittings). then ill see about maybe tying back the hoses so they dont move as much.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Paul, 

I've been using Bradco's 611 on my Cat 248 for three years and haven't had any problems with leaks. I think maybe you got a bad one.

I agree about how well built they are, they use the same construction techniques as the full size units. There are zerk fittings everywhere! My combination can dig circles around the JD 410 I had.


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

hey cat320 & pelican, thanks for the replies

im probably going to try one more time to fix it, and if it leaks again then ill bring it back. im going to take all the hoses and fittings off and see if i can get one more turn out off the weatherhead fitting. all my repairs so far were on the jobsite.ill bring it into the shop this winter and see what i can do. i just hate having other people working on my equipment, when i can do it myself.( the dealer pissed me off when i bought the backhoe, they told me 1/2 day to put it on, took 2 1/2 days) if it was something major like a defective part or something i would bring it back right away, but for a leaking fitting they are'nt going to do anything different than me. i told the dealer about it, just to let them know they are'nt getting away with anything.


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

hey pelican you would probably know, im intrested in a thumb for my 609.do you have any experience with one? i was looking at a geith model??? any info would be great. 
thanks


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I don't really have the need for a thumb in my work, although my buddy has one on his 315, I believe it's a Gieth. I know they're one of the better brands in any case.


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

ill take a look for a website. 
thanks


----------

